# Prima aggiornare o ricompilare? [RISOLTO]

## riccardo

Ciao a tutti, avrei un quesito da porre alla vostra attenzione.

Ho installato la 2006.1 e vorrei aggiornarla alla 2007.0 (che da liveCD non mi parte per non so quali questioni con xorg, mi dice che il server X è mal configurato...)

Vorrei però prima ricompilare l'intero sistema (la 2006.1) e poi eventualmente aggiornarla. E' logico oppure conviene prima aggiornare e poi ricompilare tutto?

Nel caso della compilazione del sistema (la 2006.1) cmq ho riscontrato dei problemi ovvero, dopo aver impostato le flag USE in questo modo:

USE="3dfx X aac alsa apm bonobo cairo cdr cups dbus dri dvd dvdread firefox footmaticdb gb gcj gif gnome gtk gtkhtml howl ipod jack java javascript jbig jikes jpeg ladspa ldap libnotify mad mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer ogg openal opengl png ppds python samba svg symlink tiff truetype unicode usb vcd verbose vorbis win32codecs wmf xcomposite xprint xvid"

ho provato a dare:

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

dopo il calcolo delle dipendenza però portage si bloccava per dirmi che c'è un conflitto con dei pacchetti, alcuni dei quali sono bloccati, tra cui

coldplug

xproto

esound

ed un altro che non ricordo ora

Ho provato cancellarli con 

```
emerge --unmerge
```

Si cancellano tutti ma il pacchetto xproto portage lo vede cmq installato (forse perchè fa parte di xorg?).

Io in sostanza vorrei ottimizzare il mio sistema con le mie flag ricompilando un sistema base, ma non riesco a fare partire la compilazione.

Qualcuno mi sa dare qualche suggerimento?

Ringrazio tutti,RiccardoLast edited by riccardo on Mon May 28, 2007 8:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

allora, scusami...

ma c'è qualcosa che non capisco.

allora gentoo è versionless (senza versione). quindi se anche ti sei installato la 2006.0 e vuoi passare alla 2007.0 non devi mica scaricarti il cd e reinstallare!

2007.0 intendi il profilo?

allora

semplicemente quello che devi fare per aggiornare il sistema è un bel

```
emerge --sync
```

e se usi eix (se non ce lo hai installatelo che è molto utile! è un programma per cercare pacchetti all'interno della distribuzione..) puoi aggiornare tramite 

```
eix-sync
```

poi basta che fai un bel (come hai detto tu) 

```
emerge -uDN world
```

 e la cosa è fatta.

se ci aggiungi anche la flag -p allora ti visualizza solo i pacchetti che "installarebbe".

cmq...

se hai problemi di ilibrerie,... puoi usare il comando 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

(con l'eventuale opzione -p che ti visualizza SOLO i pacchetti che andrebbe a reinstallare)

se non hai revdep-rebuild. lo puoi installare... si trova nel pacchetto "gentoolkit" (

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

)

secondo me ricompialare tutto da 0 ha poco senso... e ti dico anche perchè: ci metti un sacco di tempo.

io te lo consiglierei se aggiorni il compilatore (come quella volta che si è passati dal GCC 3.2 al 4.0)... sennò non ne vedo la necessità. boh.. punti di vista  :Wink: 

cmq nel caso ti volessi tu volessi farlo... spero tu abbia almeno abilitato la compilazione in RAM  :Wink: 

boh... spero di aver capito la tua domanda... sennò ....

cercherò di capirla  :Wink: 

----------

## riccardo

Ciao darkman,

grazie per i consigli, ti spiego.........

So che Gentoo la puoi aggiornare anche dalla versione più vecchia, io intendevo appunto aggiornare il profilo, cioè aggiornare alla 2007.0 Per curiosità avevo scaricato il cdLive della 2007.0 e volevo provarlo, ma non parte per via di qualche problema con Xorg. Tra l'altro anche l'installer da linea di comando (che personalmente apprezzo di più) era veramente carente di moltissime features, e si rimandava l'utente a versioni successive dello stesso. Cmq passi, ho detto, tanto mi basta la mia 2006.1 e porto avanti da qui l'aggiornamento. 

Ecco in realtà il problema:

Prima di fare l'aggiornamrnto di profilo alla 2007.0, ho impostato delle flag personali e volevo ricompilare tutto il sistema, ottimizzando per il mio pentium4; forse come dici tu non ne vale la pena, ma è per sfizio e per didattica che lo faccio; quando però do il comando apposito come da manuale:

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

portage mi da un errore e mi dice che ci sono dei pacchetti bloccati (4 per la precisione: coldplug, esound, xproto e un altro) e che devo risolvere il conflitto tra gli stessi oppure cancellarli, così li ho cancellati e ridato

```
emerge --update --deep --newuse world
```

ma la ri-compilazione non va avanti e ritorna fuori lo stesso errore dicendomi che ci sono dei pacchetti bloccati, quelli che ti ho menzionato.

Se hai soluzioni o suggerimenti sono ben lieto di provarli, eventualmente proverò emerge -uDN world che mi hai detto tu, ma che differenza c'è con il mio emerge --update --deep --newuse world ?

Grazie, ciao

Riccardo

----------

## crisandbea

@Riccardo

posta l'output di 

```
emerge -pvtDuN world
```

nb:per aggiornare il profilo hai modificato il link a cui punta

```
/etc/make.profile
```

 ??

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Non vorrei che tu avessi un'idea non corretta: i cd che gentoo fornisce servono SOLO per l'installazione. Quando si annuncia l'uscita di una nuove release d gentoo in realtà l'unica cosa che cambia sono i supporti di installazione. Il lavoro di aggiornamento dei pacchetti è continuativo ed indipendente dalla "versione".

Aggiornando il proprio profilo implica solamente che potresti trovarti qualche use d default in + o in - e qualche pacchetto magari bloccato, ma nulla +. 

Ti suggerisco di (ri)leggere questi 2 capitoli della guida di installazione così da aver una visione chiara di tutta la faccenda  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3

Se hai altri dubbi in merito, scrivi pure

iauz

----------

## xveilsidex

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq nel caso ti volessi tu volessi farlo... spero tu abbia almeno abilitato la compilazione in RAM 
> 
> boh... spero di aver capito la tua domanda... sennò ....
> ...

 

Non so xkè ma quando ho usato quel metodo , alcune compilazioni non riuscivano ..mentre se smontavo tmpfs la compilazione riusciva!

----------

## riverdragon

Alcuni pacchetti hanno bisogno di uno spazio per i file temporanei molto grosso. Per esempio, sul mio volume tmpfs da 640 MB non posso compilare gcc, wine... devo smontarlo a mano e ripartire; in questo modo portage ha a disposizione 2,6 GB per i file temporanei.

@riccardo: emerge --update --deep --newuse world è identico a emerge -uDN world.

Coldplug è ora sostituito completamente da udev, ricordo anche di un blocco di esound.

Lancia un emerge -C coldplug esound xproto <l'altro pacchetto> e quindi vai di emerge -uDN world, di solito è sufficiente.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Alcuni pacchetti hanno bisogno di uno spazio per i file temporanei molto grosso. Per esempio, sul mio volume tmpfs da 640 MB non posso compilare gcc, wine... devo smontarlo a mano e ripartire; in questo modo portage ha a disposizione 2,6 GB per i file temporanei.
> 
> @riccardo: emerge --update --deep --newuse world è identico a emerge -uDN world.
> 
> Coldplug è ora sostituito completamente da udev, ricordo anche di un blocco di esound.
> ...

 

@rivedragon anche esound si può eliminare "come coldplug" ?

----------

## riverdragon

Qui sul mio sistema esound è richiesto da control-center e da nautilus, quindi non è eliminabile.

Ricordo che c'è stato un upgrade in cui una versione bloccava la successiva, quindi è bastato eliminare quella installata per poter mettere tranquillamente quella nuova.

Per coldplug è diverso, le sue funzionalità ora sono provvedute da udev, quindi il pacchetto coldplug è superfluo.

EDIT: ovvero, dopo aver eliminato i due pacchetti bloccanti, l'aggiornamento del sistema richiama esound ma non richiama più coldplug.

----------

## riccardo

Ok ragazzi, ho dato:

```
emerge -uDNvp world
```

e questi sono i blocchi sui pacchetti:

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/coldplug (is blocking sys-fs/udev-104-r12)

[blocks B     ] <media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2 (is blocking app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719)

[blocks B     ] app-crypt/gnupg (is blocking app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.20-r3)

[blocks B     ] >=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.6 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-fs/udev-089 (is blocking sys-apps/coldplug-20040920-r1)

[blocks B     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.9 (is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.12.3)

[blocks B     ] app-admin/eselect-esd (is blocking media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r1)

sapete darmi una mano?

grazie,

Riccardo

----------

## randomaze

 *riccardo wrote:*   

> Ok ragazzi, ho dato:
> 
> ```
> emerge -uDNvp world
> ```
> ...

 

A occhio dovrebbe bastare fare:

```
emerge -C colplug \=esound-0.2.36-r2  gnupg =xproto-7.0.6 =pygtk-2.9
```

Controlla che nel sucessivo update ricompaiano i pacchetti che hai disinstallato in versione aggiornata (a parte coldplug che non serve da un pò di tempo) e, nel caso al termine dell'update prova a reinstallarli

----------

## riccardo

Allora ho dato il tuo comando

emerge -C coldplug \=esound-0.2.36-r2  gnupg =xproto-7.0.6 =pygtk-2.9

mi ha disisnstallato coldplug e gnupg, ma come vedi mi lascia gli altri pacchetti:

--- Couldn't find '=esound-0.2.36-r2' to unmerge.

--- Couldn't find '=xproto-7.0.6' to unmerge.

--- Couldn't find '=pygtk-2.9' to unmerge.

infatti quando ridò: emerge -uDNpv world, mi dice che ci sono ancora dei blocchi:

[blocks B     ] <media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r2 (is blocking app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719)

[blocks B     ] >=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.6 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <dev-python/pygtk-2.9 (is blocking dev-python/pygobject-2.12.3)

[blocks B     ] app-admin/eselect-esd (is blocking media-sound/esound-0.2.36-r1)

come fare?

grazie ancora,

Riccardo

----------

## crisandbea

dai un 

```
emerge -C media-sound/esound x11-proto/xproto  dev-python/pygtk app-admin/eselect-esd
```

dopo ridai il tuo 

```
emerge -avDuN world
```

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> dai un 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C media-sound/esound x11-proto/xproto  dev-python/pygtk app-admin/eselect-esd
> ```
> ...

 

Vero, mi ero dimenticato che quando si passa un pacchetto con versione occorre specificare anche la categoria...  :Confused: 

----------

## riccardo

Rimane ancora un ultimo blocco:

          >=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.6 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1)

come posso rimuoverlo?

----------

## crisandbea

 *riccardo wrote:*   

> Rimane ancora un ultimo blocco:
> 
>           >=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.6 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1)
> 
> come posso rimuoverlo?

 

```
emerge -C x11-proto/xproto
```

----------

## riccardo

OK! adesso non mi parte più la rete (perchè ho tolto coldplug) e nemmeno X (visto che anche xproto è stato tolto), cmq nessun problema perchè sono risucito a far ripartire la rete dando "emerge coldplug" e riavviando e poi ricancellandolo.

Adesso i blocchi sono spariti, ho dato

```
emerge -uDN world
```

e sta ricompilando tutto.

Grazie davvero dell'aiuto!!!!

Riccardo

----------

## Scen

 *riccardo wrote:*   

> OK! adesso non mi parte più la rete (perchè ho tolto coldplug) e nemmeno X (visto che anche xproto è stato tolto), cmq nessun problema perchè sono risucito a far ripartire la rete dando "emerge coldplug" e riavviando e poi ricancellandolo.
> 
> Adesso i blocchi sono spariti, ho dato
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bene, se hai risolto i problemi aggiungi il tag [RISOLTO] al titolo della discussione (modifica il tuo primo messaggio). Se dovessi riscontrare altri problemi (di natura diversa) dovresti aprire una nuova discussione, seguendo la regola aurea

1 problema = 1 discussione

 :Wink: 

----------

